# German Amplifier testing and Ampgut site



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

Found this German site months ago and dont know if it has been mentioned prior . I found it an interesting reference as the amplifiers are tested under the same conditions . Scroll down the list on the left. The testing perameters are laid out on a different page, check it out. Sitemap


----------



## Golf Echo (Mar 2, 2011)

verstehen Sie Deutsches?

If not, might want to translate with babelfish....though the site is pretty self-explanatory. Why does no one have pictures of JL Audio XD400 guts?


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Ich kann auch übersetzen 

Very interesting site. It would be cool to see someone test for current draw/power output with music...or the manufacturers should provide that spec.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

some brands on it I havnt seen before or seen around the USA

this one looked well made

http://amp-performance.de/673-Eton-PA-800-4.html


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

It's a thing of beauty


----------



## Golf Echo (Mar 2, 2011)

I considered going with Eton for some gear but the exchange rate is a killer and I'd hate to spend that much on something I've never heard. The PA 800.4 shown above is 549 Euro...or about $780 US right now.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Golf Echo said:


> I considered going with Eton for some gear but the exchange rate is a killer and I'd hate to spend that much on something I've never heard. The PA 800.4 shown above is 549 Euro...or about $780 US right now.


How can you have exchange rate when you live in Germany? 

Kelvin


----------



## Golf Echo (Mar 2, 2011)

Because I get paid in US Dollars...if I want to buy something on the economy I have to go to the bank, exchange dollars for Euro (which is about .71 euro cents to the dollar right now) and make my purchase. Or I can buy with a credit card, which also uses the dollar/euro exchange rate and pay an extra 1% for the privilege of using a card on the economy.


----------

